# Radiation effects



## Keith Neal (Aug 16, 2013)

I start radiation for cancer next week, which I would not mention here except for the side effect that it will eliminate my senses of taste. They say that taste may return gradually over a period of years, or it may not.

For someone who loves food and cooking as much as I do, it is hard to imagine having no taste, and therefore no interest in food.

This sucks.

Keith


----------



## berko (Aug 16, 2013)

+1 this sucks.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 16, 2013)

Man that does suck, but I wish you the best as you go through treatment. 

k.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Aug 16, 2013)

Someone close to me had radiation on her torso and brain, and was told the same thing. She didn't have any smell/taste issues with the radiation, but did have short term issues with both from chemo. Smell and taste got better as time passed post-chemo, but no smell/taste issues from radiation.

Best of luck to you throughout this process - and fingers crossed you don't have smell/taste issues.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 16, 2013)

Keith, Wow, many of us on the forum know you as an amazing cook and general food authority. Good luck with your procedure and please keep us posted. Not being able to taste is not any reason to stop cooking. We'll be looking forward to more delicious pics. dennis


----------



## banjo1071 (Aug 16, 2013)

skiajl6297 said:


> Someone close to me had radiation on her torso and brain, and was told the same thing. She didn't have any smell/taste issues with the radiation, but did have short term issues with both from chemo. Smell and taste got better as time passed post-chemo, but no smell/taste issues from radiation.
> 
> Best of luck to you throughout this process - and fingers crossed you don't have smell/taste issues.



Thats what heard too. Chemo much worse than radiation. Not that this is very helpful in your situation, i know...

all thes best
benjamin


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 16, 2013)

Keith, may all go well with the treatments, and if you do lose your sense of taste, may it return quickly.

Rick


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 16, 2013)

That sucks. But I hope it's the lesser evil, and that the treatment goes well. FWIW, medical marijuana might help with appetite + nausea, though I think those aren't are as problematic with radiation as with chemo.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 16, 2013)

I pray for the very best outcome. My mentor always said "You eat with your eyes first"


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sucks. 
My thoughts are with ya. 
I have a co-worker that went though 2 to rounds of it. The first time she lost her taste buds for a few weeks, but spicy food helped to kickstart them back. 2nd time didn't cause a problem at all. 

This sounds like a perfect cause for a blow-out "last meal" though. Dont forget the pics!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 16, 2013)

Best of luck Keith...hoping for a quick and positive outcome.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know about the radiation and loss of taste issue but I hope that in the end you're cured of what ails you, best of luck to you Keith.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope the treatments go well, that you have a full recovery, and that you're able to fully enjoy another great meal soon.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2013)

May everything work out for the best. 

If you haven't already, you should read "Life, on the Line" by Grant Achatz/Nick Kokonas. Achatz had cancer of the tongue and lost taste.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 16, 2013)

mhlee said:


> I hope the treatments go well, that you have a full recovery, and that you're able to fully enjoy another great meal soon.



Exactly! Best thoughts and wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Keith Neal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.

Keith


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 16, 2013)

Cancer Sucks!
Best of luck to you Keith. 
My wife's rads were focused in the breast/underarm area, and did little to affect her sense of taste. If anything, she really likes spicy food now, which is cool because I like it spicy too. I don't have to wuss-out on my cooking for her sake.
It does look like such an awful sunburn for a while.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 16, 2013)

Keith,

First off, I am sooo very sorry you are fighting cancer that sucks beyond mention. My thoughts and prayers will be going out for you.

Second. I want to tell you about my father quickly before you start radiation. My dad was diagnosed in February with terminal stage 4 bowel, colon and liver signet adenocarcenoma which is a very aggressive fast moving cancer. The doctors here in milwaukee were willing to do the hard core chemo regimen but told him that he essentially had three weeks to six months to live. My dad did not accept this as fact and started researching alternative forms of cancer treatment and ended up being referred by two people to this clinic and reading a book by Susan Summers on Doctors who are curing cancer. He ended up going to Dr. Forsythe at the Century Wellness Clinic in Reno Nevada. We as a family are pretty well educated and research the heck out of stuff before diving in so while my dad was starting to have discussions with them we started looking at some of the current research regarding cancer treatments. We learned in our research is that a lot of hospitals have contracts with the drug companies and the regimen that these companies set up not only kills cancer cells but also kills good cells which is what kills a lot of people with cancer while you can beat it it really beats your body up in the process. 

We determined that this clinic really isn't a way out alternative medicine place, but really focuses on the individuals body and what is the best methodology for treatment. In my dad's case it was a radical change to his diet in order to start eating foods that will kill cancer cells and to stop eating foods that fuel cells (sugar and red meats especially). After all the research we did, I think this is one of the primary cures in turning your body against the cancer cells and starving them. 
This stage also included starting to take supplements like crazy in order to build up his immune system and starting to drink only alkalinized water. The next step involved a trip out to the center to have some blood work done which they shipped to a research center in Greece, Japan or Germany that tests the blood to see how much chemo the individuals body can handle (the FDA has not approved this testing method, thus being the reason for shipping out of the states). This clinic uses that information to give you a diluted chemo dose based on what the tests say you can handle. Based on this information, they had him come out to the center on an outpatient basis for a little over a month and then started his chemo regimen with a week on and a week off to recuperate. This continued for about a month and a half after he returned home. He was a little week during the chemo weeks but for the most part stayed healthy, kept his hair and took it easy when needed. Anyways, two weeks ago he went in for a cat scan and mri testing and they could not find any cancer cells. I am convinced that if he had stayed here, he would be dead today and now he is cancer free. 
I believe strongly that the diet regimen to starve the cells is what cured him more than anything along with a whole lot of faith and prayer. 

I am not trying to sell you on this clinic, but just make sure that you get your body as base ph as you can safely and make sure you get on a diet regimen that will allow your body to heal. I will be praying for you and your family going forward and hope that all goes well with your fight.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 16, 2013)

Keith Neal said:


> I start radiation for cancer next week, which I would not mention here except for the side effect that it will eliminate my senses of taste. They say that taste may return gradually over a period of years, or it may not.
> 
> For someone who loves food and cooking as much as I do, it is hard to imagine having no taste, and therefore no interest in food.
> 
> ...



This just made me sigh audibly. A sad *** that really sucks I don't know how I'd deal with that kind of sigh. I'm really sorry to hear this Keith, because of both the cancer and the taste effect. I'm not a believer, but I'll try to focus some mental energy in your direction. 

Cheers,

- Josh


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 17, 2013)

Keith, I am so sorry for your situation and will be thinking about you through the process. I doubt there is much I can do, but I am willing to support you in whatever way.

Jason


----------



## 77kath (Aug 17, 2013)

Best of luck. What else can I say?


----------



## eshua (Aug 17, 2013)

My grandparents all had cancer (and lived into their ninties). They describe everything tasting bitter for almost a year. It all went back to normal soi enougb and grandma was winnng county fair pie contests soon enough. Goodluck to you. Goona be ****** for a while.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 17, 2013)

Keith, best of luck with your treatments. We're all here throwing positive energy your way!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 17, 2013)

here's to you kicking it's ASS!!

good luck.

you wont want to eat anyways..for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## Keith Neal (Oct 30, 2013)

Radiation is done. Lots of pain and burning in the mouth, fatigue, and zero taste. But it will get better. Well, except for the taste. That is a wait and see proposition. I smell just fine, so I can smell food but when it gets in the mouth -- nothing. I have to force it down. Not much fun, however, they say the big problem appears for now to be solved. Thanks for all the kind words from KKF. You guys are great.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 30, 2013)

Keith, glad you are done with the treatments and will be around to not be able to taste for a while.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad you're done the treatments, Keith. I'm pulling for you to get your sense of taste back. Hopefully the sense of smell means that taste can't be too far away.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 30, 2013)

awesome!! glad treatment is behind you..

now can you come over and help me eat some of my MIL's cooking? lack of taste would be a good thing!

(good luck)


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad to hear the treatment went well, hang in there and stay strong!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad things are looking good for you Keith. I hope you get your taste back soon.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hang in there, Keith! The worst is over.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 31, 2013)

Keith if you are ever in the USAFA range (I'll be moving next year though), I'll get you the special treatment on base. Thanks for all your years service as an ALO, and many many more in this world!


----------



## fizamalik (Nov 7, 2013)

Radiation is of very high frequency which means that it is having very high energy. It can penetrate our skin but it cannot penetrate our bones. This energy is trapped by the bone cells. In the bones Blood is manufactured. When this extra energy gets into bones then it destroys the blood cells inviting a disease called cancer. And after that you can see the first answer. 
http://www.fashiontrends.pk/living-lifestyle/fitness-health/


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 7, 2013)

^^huh?

i'm sure the OP has read the brochure.


----------

